# .htaccess .htpwd .htnullpeilung



## EMinus (26. Oktober 2001)

hab mir schon mehrere tut zu .htaccess und verzeichnisssicherung angesehen aber ich krieg es nicht hin habe SuSe 7.3 "frisch (d.h. 7tage) installiert und an der htp**.conf nichts geändert.

also was muss ich alles machen damit es funzt???


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. November 2001)

Hallo EMinus,

sag' doch mal, welche(s) Verzeichnis(se) du schützen willst. Dann kann dir einer, evtl. ich, dir eine passende .htaccess-Datei zusammenschreiben. Alles ausführlich zu erläutern, würde zu lange dauern.


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (21. November 2001)

Hoi!

Ich habe eine änliches Prob:

Habe Apache auf Win und wollte eines meiner Verzeichnisse mit
Options -indexes
for Indexing schützen. Jetzt bringt er mir aber immr einen Internal Server Error (Error 500).

Was ist da los?

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## wo0zy (21. November 2001)

hmmm...bei mir funzt .htaccess auch nich!! habe winxp und habe gehört das man was ändern muss in .htpd..conf damit das geht! aber was??


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (22. November 2001)

Hoi!

Das Prob bei Win ist, dass Dateien nicht mit einem Punkt beginnen duerfen. Lasse den Punkt vor htaccess einfach Weg und suche in der httpd.conf den Eintrag fuer die htaccess Files und aendere ihn entsprechend.

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..

PS: Ich wuerde trotydem noch gerne wissen, warum das mit dem Options -Indexes einen Internal Server Error hervorruft!


----------



## lexi (22. November 2001)

windows, zumindest 98 SE, erlaubt, dass dateien mit einem punkt beginnen. wenn du die in notepad machst, schreibst du bei speichern eben ".htaccess". wichtig dabei die anführungs und schlusszeichen.
mit der .htpwd funzt das genauso, zum passwort crypten gibts sogar ein prog auf dosbasis, habs angehängt. der absolute pfad in der .htaccess wird bei windows von root-verzeichnis aus gesehen, wenn also die .htpwd in g:\home\intra\pwd\ liegt und die .htaccess in g:\home\intra\www\ dann muss in der .htaccess

```
AuthUserFile /home/intra/pwd/.htpwd
AuthName "_BEREICHSNAME_"
AuthType Basic
<Limit GET POST PUT>
require valid-user
</Limit>
```
stehen.

so on, lexi.


----------



## wo0zy (22. November 2001)

also die datei mit dem punkt, ist eigentlich nciht das problem!!

hab den salamander commander, wenn ich da auf neu gehe, oder eine datei umbennene kann ich problemlos nen punkt davorsetzen!!
das gleich geht auch im wincommander!

aber gehen tutz trotzdem nich! 

/*/EDIT: hab gerade gelesen das man in der .htaccess datei nen verzeichnis angeben muss, aber was meinst du mit root verzeichniss, das des apaches oder das von windows, wenn du das von windows meinst, meinst du dann das erste verzeichnis, als bspweise C:\ oder c:\windows\ ?


----------



## EMinus (23. November 2001)

so bin auch mal wieder da.


das verzeichnis da zu schützen gil liegt unter mydomain/intern und soll geschutzt werden


----------



## lexi (23. November 2001)

angenommen, dein apache läuft in g:\apache_server\bin\, das zu schützende verzeichnis ist http://localhost/secure/ und liegt lokal auf g:\home\intra\www\secure\, dann muss die .htaccess auch nach g:\home\intra\www\secure\.
wenn jetzt die passwörter in einen für http nicht zugänglichem verzeichnis liegen sollen, beispielsweiße g:\home\intra\pwd\, muss in der .htaccess der pfad /home/intra/pwd/.htpwd angegeben werden. apache ließt dann die datei g:\home\intra\pwd\.htpwd .

-> bezieht sich alles auf windows!

lexi.


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (23. November 2001)

Hoi!

Mein Prob hat sich erledigt:

Ich habe ind er http.conf nicht die rechte für das setzen von Options angegeben (AllowOverride Options)!

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## riddler2kone (25. Januar 2002)

Hi


an wo0zy


das ist einfach, du musst in der conf-file von apache das folgende ändern:

------------

#
# This controls which options the .htaccess files in directories can
# override. Can also be "All", or any combination of "Options", "FileInfo",
# "AuthConfig", and "Limit"
#
    AllowOverride All     (Sonst steht da statt All None)

-------------



Cya


----------



## galdasc (1. März 2002)

hey grüsn man

ich bin auf der suche nach tuts zu .htaccess. könnt ihr mir ma n paar links schreiben? 


thxy

#cu#


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (3. März 2002)

Hoi!

Auf meiner Hompegae (http://ip-web.hn.org) findest du einen kleine Einführung.

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------

